# Programador para FPGA Altera



## arguscompany (Abr 27, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en trabajar con los FPGA y necesito programar unas de Altera, me pueden ayudar con un programador para estas?..

Se les Agradece


----------



## Edwin Ponte (May 13, 2007)

Podrias empezar utilizando este simulador Maxplus, asi creo que se escribe , luego si es que tienes un FPGA deberas utilizar Proyect Navegeitor, suerte amigo.

Edwin.


----------



## justin0 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bajate de la web de Altera el QuartusII. Con este software te permite empezar a trabajar con piezas Altera. La versión de la pagina web es gratuita aunque está limitada. Por lo que respecta a hardware, están saliendo ahora las Cyclone III y las Stratix III. Son las últimas versiones mejoradas con más capacidad de cálculo en tamaño más reducido. Creo que va a salir un Starter kit por unos 150€.
Saludos,
Justin


----------

